

Should Personal Genomics Be Regulated? - bgutierrez
http://radar.oreilly.com/archives/2008/07/should-personal-genomics-be-regulated.html

======
xiaoma
I have to say I agree with Tim. The hypocrisy of this is staggering. How can
one justify allowing billions of dollars of ineffective homeopathic remedies
and potentially dangerous "natural" medicines to remain on the market with no
regulation whatsoever, while jumping all over 23andme and others who simply
give people information about their genomes and make no claims or guarantees
about what the information can be used for?

